# How to keep going



## vivdub (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a small problem and want your suggestions on it.
I am not a pro, neither have close to pro equipment.
Currently I have T1i and collecting other stuff with time, like speedlight, softboxes etc.

I like to take portraits, but don't have any clients for now, neither my friends are in my city.

So how to practice ?
If not portrait, what else can I do/practice alone. ?

Some of my work is here.
V-Photos

Thanks


----------



## JustBen (Apr 5, 2017)

I am not big on portrait, but i know that some photographers and models work on TFP (Time for Print) basis. This means that they do a photo shoot together and both of them get the photos. I would try to google for FTP websites, maybe you can find models that need practice and are willing to work with you.


----------



## Pedro_lopez (Apr 5, 2017)

JustBen said:


> I am not big on portrait, but i know that some photographers and models work on TFP (Time for Print) basis. This means that they do a photo shoot together and both of them get the photos. I would try to google for FTP websites, maybe you can find models that need practice and are willing to work with you.



Whoa I'm also interested in this. How well are the websites though? I need to get out there and practice as well! Hope I'm only adding to the post not stealing.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2017)

TFP - Trade For Print.
Will model for you in trade for prints of the photo session.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2017)

KmH said:


> TFP - Trade For Print.
> Will model for you in trade for prints of the photo session.



Has been mostly supplanted by TFCD, Trade for CD of Images... or TFDVD...trade for DVD of image files. If you reach out, through Instagram or Facebook, you can easily find people who will model in exchange for images, or for "the experience".

You already seem to have the basics down, so you should be able to post some images on Facebook, and get some people in front of your camera. Tell friends, family, co-workers that you are a photographer, and tell/ask them to get the word out to others.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 5, 2017)

There is always Craigslist.


----------



## vivdub (Apr 6, 2017)

JustBen said:


> I am not big on portrait, but i know that some photographers and models work on TFP (Time for Print) basis. This means that they do a photo shoot together and both of them get the photos. I would try to google for FTP websites, maybe you can find models that need practice and are willing to work with you.



Thanks for this.
I did tried a quick search, looks like not many options available in my city. (india, lucknow)


----------



## vivdub (Apr 6, 2017)

Derrel said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > You already seem to have the basics down, so you should be able to post some images on Facebook, and get some people in front of your camera. Tell friends, family, co-workers that you are a photographer, and tell/ask them to get the word out to others.
> ...


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 6, 2017)

vivdub said:


> JustBen said:
> 
> 
> > I am not big on portrait, but i know that some photographers and models work on TFP (Time for Print) basis. This means that they do a photo shoot together and both of them get the photos. I would try to google for FTP websites, maybe you can find models that need practice and are willing to work with you.
> ...


Offer to shoot school portraits ...?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2017)

You can also practice how to light non-people; still lifes of flowers, fruits and vegetables, wine bottles, glassware, baskets, hosehold goods, dinner tables with cooked meals arranged in bowls and on plates, etc.. Light is light, and learning how to photograph other things will help you when it comes time to put people in front of your lights. PLUS, you can also develop a portfolio of othere types of images as you practice and refine your craft.


----------



## vivdub (Apr 6, 2017)

> Yeah I am trying that, also created event on event site, looks like they aren't interested in such a shoot
> A lots of credit to my progress goes to this site and you.
> I posted my first pic here and you replied after that few more.


Ok will think on this one


----------



## vivdub (Apr 6, 2017)

Derrel said:


> You can also practice how to light non-people; still lifes of flowers, fruits and vegetables, wine bottles, glassware, baskets, hosehold goods, dinner tables with cooked meals arranged in bowls and on plates, etc.. Light is light, and learning how to photograph other things will help you when it comes time to put people in front of your lights. PLUS, you can also develop a portfolio of othere types of images as you practice and refine your craft.



Yeah , this looks good.
I have taken some decent images of flowers, and will try others.
Thanks


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 6, 2017)

I have a friend down in Jalgaon, he mostly does landscape shots and pictures of his wife and kids. What I do know from talking to him is that there is no lack of people for photographing in India.  

I checked for Lucknow and one of your beauty queens is available for TFP work:
Sukhmani


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> I have a friend down in Jalgaon, he mostly does landscape shots and pictures of his wife and kids. What I do know from talking to him is that there is no lack of people for photographing in India.
> 
> I checked for Lucknow and one of your beauty queens is available for TFP work:
> Sukhmani



Yeah, see what her public profile page says! A good example, similar to those one finds on ModelMayhem dot com for aspiring models who WANT to do TFP or TFCD shoots. "
 profile
★ Assignment with Creative Photographers
★ Assignment for Fashion Brands
★ Product Endorsement
★ Keen to be a runway model / Fashion Shows
★ Portfolio build up projects with Photographers & MUA
(Available to work with photographers and make-up artist on TFP)

As a model I would be Interested in working for experimental / creative concept shoot.

Dance, Music, Acting, Modeling, Reading, Surfing, Sports, Puzzles, Hiking, Swiming.

CONTACT INFO





@Sukhmane




priyankabagga50@gmail.com
"


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2017)

Ask your pretty friends to model for you - that's how I started. Or strangers if you don't have friends in town. Just be professional about it. 

After that, check out ModelMayhem.

Watch Youtube videos on posing and lighting, and feel free to print out reference photos and poses.


----------



## jeffW (Apr 6, 2017)

If there's an old folks retirement center in your city you could discuss your intentions to practice lighting portraits with them,  good chance they'll let you set up in one of their public rooms and I'll bet you'll have a lot more willing subjects than the flakes on MM.


----------



## vivdub (Apr 7, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> I have a friend down in Jalgaon, he mostly does landscape shots and pictures of his wife and kids. What I do know from talking to him is that there is no lack of people for photographing in India.
> 
> I checked for Lucknow and one of your beauty queens is available for TFP work:
> Sukhmani



Thanks for this.
You found her on Facebook or some other site ?
I have messaged her on Facebook.


----------



## vivdub (Apr 7, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend down in Jalgaon, he mostly does landscape shots and pictures of his wife and kids. What I do know from talking to him is that there is no lack of people for photographing in India.
> ...



Yes, you are correct, I have messaged her. Lets see.


----------



## vivdub (Apr 7, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Ask your pretty friends to model for you - that's how I started. Or strangers if you don't have friends in town. Just be professional about it.
> 
> After that, check out ModelMayhem.
> 
> Watch Youtube videos on posing and lighting, and feel free to print out reference photos and poses.



My friends are not in my current city, they have moved out for job.
I being a freelancer work from home, and most contacts are overseas.
ModelMayhem shows only 3 results for my city, that too on the outer side and close to other cities near by.
Yes I do watch lots of videos.

Thanks for the help


----------



## vivdub (Apr 7, 2017)

jeffW said:


> If there's an old folks retirement center in your city you could discuss your intentions to practice lighting portraits with them,  good chance they'll let you set up in one of their public rooms and I'll bet you'll have a lot more willing subjects than the flakes on MM.



I am not sure of this, may be they will just ignore the request even if I find one.
People have a bad habit of not replying here.
I have messaged so many people on fb, they don't reply, only a handful of them reply.


----------



## jeffW (Apr 7, 2017)

"I have messaged so many people on fb, they don't reply, only a handful of them reply."

So you're messaging unknown pretty girls on facebook and most of them don't respond? huh?


----------



## vivdub (Apr 7, 2017)

jeffW said:


> "I have messaged so many people on fb, they don't reply, only a handful of them reply."
> 
> So you're messaging unknown pretty girls on facebook and most of them don't respond? huh?




Ha ha, not unknown pretty girls.
Mostly restaurants, make up studios, in case they need something to shoot.
Is that wrong ?

If you have followed this thread, you will see a link above posted of a model available for TFP.
I messaged her, and that might fall in 'unknown pretty girl' category, how else should I go ?

Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2017)

Just keep at it. Message with links to on-line portfolio images or website or Facebook portfolios. Persistence is a good quality. Keep at it!


----------



## jeffW (Apr 7, 2017)

"Ha ha, not unknown pretty girls."
sorry should of used an emojis for the tongue in cheek comment in relation to all the MM talk

"Mostly restaurants, make up studios, in case they need something to shoot.
Is that wrong ?"

Are you looking to practice or pick up paying clients?  imho, it's not a preferred business practice to show up one moment in the prospects eyes as a freebie wanting to test then the next time trying to market your services to them for a price.  They will already perceive you as a free photographer - it's hard to raise your prices once you've established them - in this case free,  much better to practice with subjects who aren't going to be your clients down the road


----------



## vivdub (Apr 7, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Just keep at it. Message with links to on-line portfolio images or website or Facebook portfolios. Persistence is a good quality. Keep at it!


Yes, will keep in mind


----------



## vivdub (Apr 7, 2017)

jeffW said:


> "Ha ha, not unknown pretty girls."
> sorry should of used an emojis for the tongue in cheek comment in relation to all the MM talk
> 
> "Mostly restaurants, make up studios, in case they need something to shoot.
> ...



You are correct, but that's how I was able to build up my current portfolio of brides.


----------

